# I need Accomodation in Turin/Torino



## nina1811 (Nov 30, 2008)

Can anyone help please?
I am moving to Turin on 16th Dec/08 and need a flat1-2 bedroom. prefferably closer to the ''center'' . Please let me know if you have a property i can let or if you know someone that would rent privately- agencies tend o be more expensive and take more deposit.
many thanks,
Nina


----------

